# Help?! Can't Copy Files To Archos AV400



## kcox69 (Feb 3, 2005)

When I initially recevied the TTG upgrade I was able to transfer TiVo recordings to my Archos AV400 Portable Video Recorder using WMP10. This was back in June and I uploaded about 5 or 6 shows. Now, WMP10 shows Tivo files as "Other Media" in the Library. WMP10 lists some older recordings under "Video" but anything recently downloaded shows up under "Other Media". When I attempt to "Sync" TiVo files to the player I get the "Media Player is unable to convert this file to the type required by this device" message. I've tried updating the firmware on the player and upgrading my DVD program. I have not tried reinstalling WMP10, though. Has anyone else had this problem and does anyone have a fix?

Thanks


----------



## kcox69 (Feb 3, 2005)

Okay, I think I may have figured out my problem. Windows saw the AV400 as an external HD. After one of the firmware updates, the AV400/420 has the option of being identified as either a USB HD or a Windows Device in the setup screen. Changing this option erases all media, i.e., pics, video, and music. In the HD option media can be loaded by "drag and drop". In the Windows mode media can be converted and copied using Media Player. 

Now, the problem is that it takes so long to convert a 600MB - 1G tivo file that Media Player "forgets" the AV400 is connected when it's time to copy the file to the player. Hopefully, this is just something that I'm doing wrong. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## kcox69 (Feb 3, 2005)

Change to the change. WMP would error out when trying to copy the converted tivo file to the AV400. Changed the PVR back to a "USB hard drive" and everything is working. Converted two shows, one 30 minutes long (approx. 600 meg) and the other one hour (just over a gig). After the WMP conversion they are 130 and 240 meg, respectively. I'm wondering if the reason WMP wouldn't convert them before is maybe because of the structure of folders on the PVR? I'd made couple of extra folders but after re-identifying the PVR as a "Windows Device" the folders that I'd created were deleted. Luckily, I copied all of the folders I created. I'm going to try copying my folders back to the PVR and see if everything still works.

Hope this info helps someone else out there having problems tranferring files.


----------



## Jtydings (Jan 26, 2005)

I am having the same problem with wmp 10 and my AV480. How did you change the device option? Assume I need step by step instructions on how to do this. Your help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ACraigL (Feb 12, 2003)

If you guys are interested, I just posted an article on my site that offers another way to copy shows from TiVo to your Archos devices (mine is a PMA430, but it will be identical for the AV4xx series).

http://www.pointlisse.com/PMA430/html/showArticle.cfm?articleID=46

HTH,

Andrew
http://www.pointlisse.com/PMA430/


----------



## Jtydings (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks. I'll give it a try tonight and let you know how it works. I hope it is as easy as it sounds.


----------



## l_emmerdeur (Jun 13, 2005)

ACraigL,

I've taken a similar approach, but I just use the Archos MPG4 Translator included with the player to "convert" the file. The conversion merely applies the correct settings to make sure the file works on the AV700.

Someday, after they replace airline pilots with trained sheep, such things will be standardized, so that we don't have to be techies to do such things.


----------



## ACraigL (Feb 12, 2003)

The MPEG4 translater is fine, but it does not support MPEG2 files, which is the format of TTG files. And why I went to the trouble to make the guide.

I also pine for easier processes, but until a day arrives when they will not be hindered by licenses, rights and ridiculous security issues, we'll still have to song-and-dance it.


----------



## l_emmerdeur (Jun 13, 2005)

Actually, it converts the resulting file from the first step (the one that must not be mentioned) into an MPEG4 file. It just doesn't let you edit it, but I don't need the editing portion - I just use the built-in 30-second skip on the AV700.


----------



## Jtydings (Jan 26, 2005)

I tried it on one half hour show and it worked great! I have now downloaded a bunch of shows on the TTG and I will try the batch conversion later today. I guess we all wish there was a one step simple process that would allow us to simply watch shows how and when we want but I also yearn for world peace, the cessation of famine and winning the lottery. I have learned that you are never dissapointed as a pessimist but I will still buy that lottery ticket when the jackpot reaches the stratosphere. Thanks for your help.


----------



## ACraigL (Feb 12, 2003)

Great! Glad it worked out for you.

Andrew
http://www.pointlisse.com/PMA430/


----------



## Jtydings (Jan 26, 2005)

I still however don't understand why on the TiVO website they still make it seem so easy to transfer the programs from TTG to PC to any "portable media device" using wmp 10. Tivo refers you for assistance and information to the Microsoft site which is completely useless and not helpful. At this point, as long as I have a method that works, I don't care. Thanks again.


----------



## kcox69 (Feb 3, 2005)

Hey Guys,
Here's an update. I got a new laptop and when I tried transferring recording to my AV400, WMP10 would say something about the network drive containing the file was unavailable. I was having major problems with my old laptop, i.e. motherboard replacement, so I reformatted the hard drive. I loaded up WinDVD 7 and tried transferring to the AV400. Everything worked like charm. Even faster than before. So, I loaded WinDVD to the new laptop and again everything worked flawlessly.

I like using WMP10 because of the awesome compression rate. When I tried using the Translator, it didn't compress and sometimes the files wouldn't even play. Using WMP10 is a little time consuming but you can put a lot more shows on the hard drive.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

ACraigL said:


> If you guys are interested, I just posted an article on my site that offers another way to copy shows from TiVo to your Archos devices (mine is a PMA430, but it will be identical for the AV4xx series).
> 
> http://www.pointlisse.com/PMA430/html/showArticle.cfm?articleID=46


Andrew,

I was reading you site (great info). I am kinda in the market for an Archos and was hoping they would be able to play Divx6 files directly. From what I've read, I think that is true. It also sounds like you can copy these to the device without using WMP 10 (and thus going through the conversion to .wmv format, right?), by switching it to "USB Hard Drive" mode.

Anyways, I was wondering why you are recommending editing the commercials out using VirtualDub _after_ converting to DivX. Wouldn't VideoRedo work better (with the original freed .tivo file?). In fact, the latest beta works with the original .tivo files themselves. link Granted, not a free solution, but perhaps simpler?

Does everyone like their Archos? I heard bad things about the screens on the Creative Zens.

Greg


----------



## ACraigL (Feb 12, 2003)

Hi Greg,

The PMA430 can play DivX 6 encoded .avi files just fine, though there are some specs to pay attention to, such as CBR and .mp3 audiotrack. I'm fairly certain that these restrictions have been loosened with newer models such as the AV500. I played with one at a Sharper Image store, and I'm here to tell you that the screen on it is unbelievable. Nothing better out there currently. Folks generally like the Archos products -- the hardware is great, but the software side often requires a few firmware updates to get it right.

Support is a big issue for Archos users and it is notoriously bad. Fortunately there is an active Archos community (like tivocommunity) that is always willing to help.

As for the editing, I prefer free tools. In this case however I think its easier to edit afterwards. The DivX file is small and easy to work with, and the edit is non-destructive and quick. I'm not that familiar with VideoRedo, but if it can take a .tivo file, edit it and then convert to a compatible DivX/XVid file, I'd be sure to take a look.

Curious how VideoRedo can get away with that, though. Surely this undermines what TiVo wants from the TTG service, right?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

I am thinking about getting an AV700 (I see they have a 100 GB model, if I can get past the sticker shock!). I've purchased Divx6 Converter for making Divx files awhile back. As you may know, it tacks on a .divx extension (instead of .avi) to the files. Do you know if the Archos can deal with this, or would I have to rename files? I wonder if the Converter creates files to spec, since there is no way to change anything.  I just got an email from Divx saying the beta for Dr. Divx 2 is available.

VideoRedo is pretty slick and fast! Now with direct TiVo support, it is awesome (for what it does). The commercial detect works pretty much as advertised (pun intended). At least it marks the start and ends of the breaks, along with breaks between commercials. But pretty easy to jump around using F5 & F6 keys.


----------



## ACraigL (Feb 12, 2003)

I've heard the AV700 is good for trips (for the car, etc) but too big to tote around for personal viewing. The AV500 is far better suited for this. Also, although the screen is bigger on the 700, the 500 has better resolution and clarity.

Some members of the Yahoo! group 'archosmultimedia' suggested you can just change the extension to .avi and it works. I suggest posting to this group... there're good and willing to help.

VideoRedo does sound interesting. Problem is I've plunked down so much cash on software over the years that I'm trying to focus on free options. My procedure works, and the quality is good, so I'm not complaining.

Another (cheap) option is Lathe (http://www.omniquiti.com/store_pde.html). Their version 1 was crap, but I have a beta (final code, I'm told) of the next release and it's solid. Excellent product and only $6.00. FWIW.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

What's the deal with the Gmini 500? I don't really care about recording (that's what my Tivo's for!  ) Is this coming out, already out but not available in US, or something else?

I been reading on the yahoo group you listed, but didn't see much info on this one.


----------



## ACraigL (Feb 12, 2003)

Hi Greg,

Pretty sure its a UK thing for now. Archos' distro is odd (to me). They're really pushing the AV500 and perhaps they feel the US market is too dumb to handle another product.

FWIW, it appears they make the distinction between the AV and Gmini series if it records or not. The Gmini is basically an AV500 without this feature. Of course they put a 40GB drive in the Gmini 500, and the AV500 comes in 30 and 100GB flavors, so you can get more storage or recording function for about the same price. In the UK


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

You know anything about the PocketDish AV500e? Since I am a Dish customer (but not currently owning a Dish PVR) should I buy an Archos branded AV500 or the Dish branded one?

http://www.pocketdish.com/

After MIR, the price seems to be about the same for the 30gb model.

Do you suppose the Dish version is crippled in some fashion? Or is it the other way around, and the Dish does everyting the Archos does plus "talks" to that one specific Dish receivier (whatever that specific model is)?


----------



## Kazuri (May 27, 2005)

I've been transferring Tivo programs from my PC to my Archos AV400 portable video player with no problem for a couple of years. The files get converted automatically (and greatly compressed in process) through the "synch" function to Windows Media (Video) files ,which play fine on the Archos. Then I made the mistake of upgrading my Windows Media Player from version 10 to version 11. Doesn't work at all-- instead of converting Tivo files to Windows Media (Video) files, WMP 11 converts them to "movie clips" which the Archos doesn't recognize. I could find no way to change this, no way to make it work, so I uninstalled WMP 11 and went back to WPM 10, where I'll stay.


----------

